# What is 24 to 48 business hours??



## Farmboyjo (Aug 26, 2016)

I just had somebody tell me my claim would be assessed in "24 to 48 business hours". I don't care how long it takes really, but that is the worst way to try and explain something.

-So if you work 8 hours a day, that means 3 to 6 days!
- Or they don't work weekends, so it could be 5-7 days?...
- Or is it just 'hours' and it will be 2 to 4 days?
- Unless there's a weekend on there, then it will be 8 business hours, 2 non-business days, and at least another 16 business hours?... so 5 days?!?
- Unless it's Good Friday, and then they'll lose your form and make you start all over again...in another 24 to 48 business hours.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

If it's a Tuesday of a normal week, I would expect it by Friday morning. If it is this Thursday (day before Good Friday), I would expect it by next Thursday.

I wouldn't think about all the unusual work schedules, just consider weekends and holidays as non-working days / non-business hours.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

My guess is its someone who isn't a native English speaker telling you one or two days. I agree that it isn't very well phrased.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I assume they just phrased it poorly and mean 1 to 2 working days.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds like a way to say 3-7 days and make it sound faster.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Well if that particular business also advertised 24/7 service, you could expect it next day!!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Farmboyjo said:


> I just had somebody tell me my claim would be assessed in "24 to 48 business hours". I don't care how long it takes really, but that is the worst way to try and explain something.
> 
> -So if you work 8 hours a day, that means 3 to 6 days!
> - Or they don't work weekends, so it could be 5-7 days?...
> ...


I have run into that before and most often they are referring to 3 to 6 working days, not counting weekends or Holidays, they are just an inconvenience, and as most shipping companies have staff working 24/7 you should see your parcel in the allocated 3 to 6 working days. Unless it's coming by Canada Post then who knows, maybe never.


----------



## Farmboyjo (Aug 26, 2016)

So we've got replies here that run from one day to seven. Thanks for supporting that 'business hours' is not a well understood term. Just a burr in my britches when I hear it. Worse that this came from my current employer, and a dept I used to supervise. 
Take it easy folks, and onto NHL playoffs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sounds like weasel language to me, the sort of lingo we try to avoid in negotiating contracts, too much room to maneuver and no definition. Or it could be simple incompetence.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I've heard the term numerous times - doesn't seem that strange to me. Opt for the express service, if they have it and you need it that quickly.

Hell, when someone saunters in to work at 10 AM, we still laughing tell him "banker's hours, eh?". Although banking hours have changed significantly in the last decade, most everyone over 22 gets it.

The one term I repeatedly buck is '24/7/365'. That makes no sense. If you say 24/7, you are referring to hours in a day and days in a week. Why would you then back the reference up one and refer to days in the year and not weeks in the year? Stupid people.

It should either be 24/7/52, or 24/365. People who say 24/7/365 aren't following any sort of logic. But it remains a part of sheeple's vernacular. Go figure.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lawyer speak.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

So if you get told that at 2 pm on Friday 24 business hours would be Monday at 2 48 hours Tuesday at 2.
So basically between Monday & Tuesday afternoons--as long as Monday isn' a stat. (or possibly Tuesday isn't a stat)


----------

